# Halo 4 - 'nuff said



## No One (Jun 22, 2011)

Okay, so it's a looong way off, but this thread needs to exist given the recent E3 showing of this here little trailer...

www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuCry_fTNKU

Let's see, 18 months or so until the projected release, so I may only watch this about a thousand times (I know, major geek mode).

It'll be great to be back in the Chief's shoes in a "lone wolf" role (which hasn't happened much since the first game, a decade ago). Also, of course, looking forward to having Jen Taylor's voice in my ear again! I've missed her.

Here's hoping that the somewhat changed production team* keep up the stupendously good work.

*I'm not sure how many of the original Bungie bunch has transferred to 343 industries.


----------



## biodroid (Jun 23, 2011)

I played Halo 1 and 3 and have to admit that 3 was just a rehash of one and had the same dumb ending to the game. Thank the gods of consoles my xbox died so I had an excuse to buy a PS3.


----------



## No One (Jun 23, 2011)

biodroid said:


> I played Halo 1 and 3 and have to admit that 3 was just a rehash of one and had the same dumb ending to the game. Thank the gods of consoles my xbox died so I had an excuse to buy a PS3.



Well, logically the "re-hash" is just a continuation of the story elements, and I'm assuming you mean the warthog run at the end of the games? I've always considered them to be bonus levels and I _lurve _the warthogs (those levels are particularly fun in two-player co-op).

Every game - Halo or not - should end with a warthog run!


----------



## Abd-L-zeez (Jul 29, 2011)

am waiting for this game more then any ether game .. and i was really surprised about it .. sens the said that reach is the final halo game


----------



## wookie8472 (Aug 30, 2011)

halo 1 was and still is the only halo game worth playing, the rest are just money making excercises in futility.


----------



## No One (Sep 6, 2011)

wookie8472 said:


> halo 1 was and still is the only halo game worth playing, the rest are just money making excercises in futility.



You mean, as opposed to the endless sequences of Mario, Sonic, Tomb Raider, Resident Evil, Tekken, Final Fantasy, etc, etc, etc, games?

There were bound to be sequels to Halo – it became the flagship title of the Xbox and established Bungie as a massivley successful outfit. Do some digging and you'll see no doubt that the Halo series was a labour of love for the team behind it. They've gone to huge efforts in building the Halo universe (plus spawning some good books – mostly by Eric Nylund as far as I can tell - and attracting a heavy-hitter in the likes of Greg Bear).

I agree that the first Halo, in terms of level design and storytelling, was and is the best of the initial trilogy. It seemed to me that the sequel wanted to push the original xbox to its limits, which it suffered from, becoming a more linear game and less of a sandbox. The third game put things back in the right direction, despite the obvious difficulties of conveying more story than a first person shooter can really handle. Both games still had plenty of great moments and strong re-play value though. Plus, bringing down Scarabs = much fun.

If there have been any cash-ins they would arguably be Halo Wars and ODST, but with the emphasis on expanding the Halo universe I can't blame the creators for wanting to explore different avenues.

Halo: Reach though. Oh, Halo: Reach...*gets warm fuzzy feelings*

Of course, depending on how well Halo 4 is handled by a mostly new team, that’ll be the game that proves whether the series is simply being milked at this point, or if these people are really inspired (and even on release I daresay opinion will be divided and, as ever, slightly diluted by Sony nuts). I’m taking the fact that they wanted to re-create the first game in an anniversary edition as a sign of their wanting to get to know the mechanics of Halo before they put it into practise. But then, I’m obviously a big fan and am hoping for the best.

Bring it on.


----------



## TheTomG (Sep 7, 2011)

Reach I think is the highlight. ODST and Wars I never even bothered getting. I enjoyed the first Halo because it had something "Culture-ish" about it, with the giant ring world, Cortana as a ship Mind, the 'special circumstances' like main character who was a rare breed unlike most others in his race, and even the bad guys and the flood seemed kind of Iain M. Banks like (reminded me most of Consider Phlebas.)

It pleased me to see such elements in a game, and barring the library sequence, it was a pretty cool game too just in terms of its mechanics and its graphics.

Anyway, with 4, we'll have to see. Bungie are no longer there at the helm, though I hear they are consulted, so I am hopeful it might be respectful to the series. What can it add that hasn't been done already in the games? Not sure. I kind of liked Reach being the close of the set, and am fearful this is just waking up the dead and we end up with a walking corpse of a game that wanders through the cybersphere moaning "Caaaasssshhhhhh! Caaashhhhhhh!"

Time will tell!


----------



## biodroid (Sep 7, 2011)

I just disagree that Halo 3 was one of the best games ever made according to the marketing hype. I have played way better games than that.


----------

